# Adepta Sororitas Ideas



## Angelica Vardaeus (Aug 3, 2014)

I've been toying around with some ideas for the Adepta Sororitas. I'd like to share them, see what other people think, and so on!

My first idea was taking a squad of five battle sisters as a troop choice, attaching a priest to them, putting a flamer and heavy flamer on the sisters and tossing a combi-flamer onto the priest and superior both. The squad would wind up costing 120 points total for the six characters and four flamers, but then I could toss then into an immolator for a total of 180. The immolator would probably have twin-linked heavy flamers, itself!

What do you guys think? I know it's kind of a lot of points for so few pieces, only six troops and a vehicle. It would really tear through swarmy armies I feel like, though, and even against marines and whatnot, it could stand a good chance of knocking out a number of models, yeah?


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Are you intending this to be an allied contingent or part of a sisters army? It is pretty expensive, but then again you are paying for the templates. If it is a lone unit in another list, perhaps consider how it would be used... you are going to get swarm kills with the immolator first, will that put your foot flamers out of range?


----------



## Angelica Vardaeus (Aug 3, 2014)

I was thinking of making it my standard troop choice in an adepta sororitas army, but I don't know how well it'd work due to the point cost. If I took exorcisms though and then the fast attack girls with meltas... Maybe it's have a nice spread of anti-infantry templates and anti armor.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

They really are a seldom played army, but I think their access to flamers, heavy flamers, meltas and heavy meltas is on par with salamanders, and so they should be played similarly. I agree, diversify what you have, but keep your squads job specific so that they support each other. Deploy them in teams, so that you don't leave an anti-tank squad somewhere it is going to get pounded by a horde and anti-infantry charged by dreadnaughts. Consider taking wall of martyrs batteries for some battle cannon support on the cheap if you are finding that you can't reach out and touch the enemy before you are whittled down.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

It's worth pointing out that that sisters are funny army, like a Hybrid between the Guard and the Marines, and if your just running a priest and his battle harem in a Immolator you may as well just play space marines with Razorbacks.

The sisters big advantage is being able to put more 3+ infantry on the field then any comparable army. Forget two flamers the squad can take they are useful but not something to base your whole around spamming, instead think about the 18 bolter shots with preferred enemy ten girl squad with two flamers can put out. Odds state they will do more damage at longer ranges then the flamers will and can.


----------



## Suijin (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm always underwhelmed by the number of kills from bolters. I think in general flamers are good as long as you have other things in your army list. I mostly took them on the troop squads in 6th to help protect them from getting charged.

I like the dominions with melta, exorcists, priests if they could be put with something worthwhile in assault and that might be just about it.

It will be interesting here in less than a year when all armies except Adepta Sororitas have fresh new codex and some new models/units, what will actually happen to Adepta Sororitas? A rumor has them getting stuff, but the source hasn't really been reliable in the past.

The biggest thing is to have fun and try to avoid playing with the wankers.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

its a great theory..but the problem i find is that once your girl are out theyll die..now thats not a bad problem as longs as they did their job first..

to really make this idea work you need a bigger threat on the table than them..im developing alist with one of my guys..and he has a knit titan in the list..its does exactly that..it takes so much attention that his squishy girls can run around and do thier job..

so as was asked is this a allied detachment or priamary? that will change the direction of what you do...


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Sororitas have got a new codex, they got one of the first 6th ed digital releases. Like other digital releases, that counts for a codex minus the publishing costs.


----------



## Suijin (Aug 11, 2011)

Frankly, if any other codex got the Adepta Sororitas digital codex treatment there could even be riots in the streets. Ask any Blood Angel player if they would be happy with their current digital "codex" as their updated 7th edition codex (and that is much better in almost every way to what Adepta Sororitas have now). People do much complaining of nerfing of units/codex that are released and basically any AS player would be happy to have models with those rules and different units to choose from in a FoC slot.

Half a digital codex doesn't = a full codex. Rumors have said much of getting rid of all old softcover codex for the new releases of hard cover. This is all great, except I get a bad feeling due to the Adepta Sororitas not having a "soft cover" codex at all so are they going to even get updated? or are they considered a total niche army like Legion of the Damned, Inquisition, or Imperial Knights and to be left as they are for the foreseeable future?

I am not trying to be overly negative, but then again GW doesn't really tell us what is going on so to expect anything beyond what you already have is wishing and not going to live up to your expectations. GW has been great lately on updating editions and codex for many armies (at least a B+ grade), but that doesn't mean they did a good job on AS codex or that you should expect them to change it. Most of the meaning I had in there before was wondering if they are updating (and what changes/models) they are going to be doing with things like Necrons, DE, Blood Angels, etc. and if/how that would relate to Adepta Sororitas. I am sure if they ever make new models for them they will give them a new codex, even if it effectively just adds the new units.


----------

